# WNBA's Future



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

Hello All,

I absolutely love the WNBA. I like the NBA, too, and I have to agree with both sides when it comes to how the game is played.

The NBA is more exciting to watch, honestly, because they have all these dunks and scoring can go way up. However, the women of the WNBA play basketball, I believe, the way it should be. I mean anyone, if they are tall enough, can dunk the ball, but not anyone can shoot it. Since women are shorter, they have to find more creative ways of getting the ball into the hoop.

I agree with someone's earlier statement that there should be some changes in the WNBA game. They should have four 12-minute periods. With more minutes, the scoring will definitely go up. I'm not sure about using the NBA's three-point line. i think it is fine the way it is. I believe more WNBA commericials should be aired on non-WNBA stations, meaning stations that don't air WNBA games. They could be selling more tickets that way.

I also fear the WNBA's future. I don't want it to 'die' like the WUSA did. I don't really like soccer, but I was so happy that they were not able to survive. However, soccer is not too popular in the US, much less women's soccer. Basketball is, so I should think that the WNBA has greater chances of surviving, plus they have the backing of the NBA. However I dislike it whenever the NBA teams change their look, they change the WNBA team's look as well. I preferred the old Detroit Shock logo, and also the old Charlotte Sting logo. Cleveland changed altogether, dropping the Rockers, saying it as because of attendance, the Cavaliers didn't average much more I'd bet.

I hope that the Rockers aren't disbanded. I still miss the Miami Sol, Orlando Miracle, Portland Fire, Utah Starzz, eventhough two of them relocated in a way they died too. I'd much rather the Rockers stay in Cleveland or at least the state of Ohio, but would rather see them in San Jose than not see them at all. The league can't afford to lose any more teams. Val Ackerman did say that they woudl like to return to 16 amybe as soon as next season, but at least they'd like to add at least one expansion team. Well, to tell you the truth, if they don't relocate the Rockers, it shows that there's not much interest out there, and so we might only see 14 again next year. However, they did say that they were only looking for NBA markets to inherit the Rockers, at least for right now. David Stern said a couple weeks ago that they were giving themselves 10 days to come up with the Rockers' fate, I haven't heard of anything since and more than 10 days have gone by since then. Has anyone heard anything. 

I have heard that there are many talks about non-NBA cities wanting teams: Pittsburgh, Nashville, Knoxville, San Jose, Albuquerque, Hartford (still). As well was some NBA cities: Denver, Oakland, Chicago. But so far no one has made any commitment. I'm excited and at the same time nervous about the future in regard to the WNBA.

I, mostly, was just thinking out loudly while I was typing. I would love to hear what you guys have to say in reply to what I have written.

Take care,
Jovany


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jov_brien</b>!
> Hello All,
> 
> I absolutely love the WNBA. I like the NBA, too, and I have to agree with both sides when it comes to how the game is played.
> ...




I think four 12 min periods are too many minutes. They can have 4 10 minute period. I dont think the fans care how much the scoring is, as along as their team wins. i know i dont care. The 3-point line can stay also since their are not many players who can hit the nba trey. The balls should be bigger though. More commercials will definitely help promote the league. Do yall(excuse my texas accent) remember the commercial with Lisa Leslie at the coffee shop? HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I would like to see them go to 4 12-minute quarters. Keep the three point line in it's current location. 

I HATE the thought of a 13 team league but I am afraid that is what we will see next year. 

I miss Miami and Portland having teams. I would love to see Nashville get the Rockers, but I doubt there is a chance.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Non-WNBA channels airing WNBA commercials - YES
Changing 3-point line - NO
4-12 minute quarters - YES
Changing the size of the ball: PLEASE YES!
my own thoughts:
showing WNBA in sports bars : YES
Longer season: Perhaps, but a lot of players are already tired when the season begins b/c of overseas play.
Non-sexist commercials: YEEEEESSSSSS- Let's finally focus on the game of basketball!
More games on non-cable/satellite TV: OH OH OH OH PLEASE, I BEG THEM YES!


----------

